# Thoricthys



## Ichy (Oct 26, 2003)

Anyone else out there a Thorichthys fan?


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

i am!! ichy cant wait to see you in chat tonight!! got my old fish back ( the one you were trying to tell me wasnt a thorichthy aureus ) well its about 4 inches and been sitting at the lfs for 4 months and its infact a aureus!! got him back for 6 bucks! deff not a texas!


----------



## jd_7655 (Jul 23, 2004)

Very cool! I've been looking for some nice firemouths for my 125 gallon. I was thinking about other Thorichthys too.


----------



## Beo (Jan 26, 2008)

I, too, am a big fan. I have a breeding pair of Thorichthys meeki in a 4' x 1' x 18" tank and I recently got hold of 6 juvenile Thorichthys maculipinnis for my 450 litre bow-fronted tank. I'm hoping for a pair or two from them:


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Very pretty fish ! I had two of them at one point and rehomed them because they were a little to aggressive for the tank mates. I wouldn't mind owning some again .


----------



## Ichy (Oct 26, 2003)

Con , 
post a pic of the fish , I am very interested to see what you have now 
Actually post thae picture you showed me before , AND a new one that will help alot 
Thanks
Tim


----------



## Ichy (Oct 26, 2003)

Beo ,
Very nice Mac's you got there . Mine look alot like yours , but i have yet to get a decent pic. 
Currently I have mixteco golds, and ellioti/maculipinnis that are 2-3" 
I have 1-2 " socolofi and affinis , and 1" aureus . With any luck I will have some pasiones in the next couple weeks . I still want to find some callolepis , and the other three mixteco types 
Thanks
Tim


----------



## Ichy (Oct 26, 2003)

Anyone else into the Thorichthys? Lets see som e pictures and share information on foods, lighting , substrate temps and all that. 
Also I would really like to find some of the albino mixtecos . Anybody have some?
Thanks
Tim


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

ichy go on chat in 15 mins


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

http://img98.imageshack.us/i/picture0014pu.jpg/

http://img200.imageshack.us/i/picture0015j.jpg/

http://img695.imageshack.us/i/picture0012hk.jpg/

http://img163.imageshack.us/i/picture0013n.jpg/

there


----------



## Beo (Jan 26, 2008)

Thought I'd try and keep this thread going . . .

Not great photos, but here's my pair of Thorichthys meeki when they spawned in January. . .

Mum:









Parents corralling the fry:









Dad says "stay back":









They are just *great* fish!


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Nice firemouths! Awesome color on them.

Con, do you have any pics of yours in the tank?


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Here is my 6"+ male Mixteco Gold named "Elvis".









And a short vid





....Bill


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

I was able to pick up six 2-3 inch Thorichthys aureus ' red ' tonight at the LFS . Anyone know where the ' reds ' are coming from ? I'm not sure if they are sand sifters or not but I put them on PFS with my A. robertsoni and A. rostratums .


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

sadly no. dont have a camra anymore.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

well, I have these guys...


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

Which species are those Riceburner ... they are *cute* .


----------



## Ichy (Oct 26, 2003)

Hopefully I can start getting som e pictures of my Thorichthys collection soon.
I currently have 2 adult pairs of T sp"mixteco gold 
5 juvie T aureus "rio copan"
5 sub adult T socolofi " rio bascan"
1 pair of adult T meeki ( and 2 juvies )
4 sub adult T maculipinnis 
a bunch of juvie T maculipinnis ( a different strain)

and on the way I have 6 pasiones,8 helleri , and 8 mixteco blues

only a few more species left to go and I can call my Thorichthys collection good enough , and move onto Aequidens, Archocentrus, and Cryptoheros LOL


----------



## Rubin85 (Nov 26, 2011)

Riceburner said:


> well, I have these guys...


which species are them ?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Rubin85 said:


> Riceburner said:
> 
> 
> > well, I have these guys...
> ...


Look like firemouths to me (meeki) with a gold?


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

I have recently made a move to keep some New World cichlids, and bought 3 thorichthys ellioti
at the FOTAS convention.
Two of them are starting to show some blue spangles, the 3rd still is just gray with a dark lateral
stripe.


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

I just added a juvi maculipinnis to my 55. She's still only about 1.5-5", but already stands out among her tank mates. I can't wait to watch her grow out and take her spot at the top of my tanks food chain.
http://www.youtube.com/user/livingroomdiver?feature=mhee#p/a/u/1/2V8py5uz1jo


----------



## Ichy (Oct 26, 2003)

More recent pics of my T sp " Gold Mixteco"





Looks like they might spawn tonight...maybe tomorrow ....
Wish them , and me luck 
Thanks
Tim


----------



## Ichy (Oct 26, 2003)

Here's the best pic i could get of my T aureus "rio copan"


----------

